# life span of New Zealand white rabbit?



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a NW female rabbit that is about 5yrs old now. What is the life span of these rabbits?


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd say the average is about 10 weeks  

Seriously, though, she should have another 3-5 years on her.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jul 17, 2005)

Depends on what you use them for.  

rabbits can live up to ten years or longer.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

As dixonsrabbitry stated, it depends on what they are used for. By this, we mean that not only will environment play a factor, but proper management, nutrition and whether or not the rabbit is used for breeding. Intensive breeding will shorten the life span. Spaying a doe to prevent uterine cancer may also prolong her life if she's not being used for breeding. 

With the *ideal* conditions, a NZW can be expected to live to 10 or 12 years, and I have known of some who lived to 14 and 15 years of age. I did hear of a New Zealand Red buck who lived to the ripe age of 17 years.

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/
Chairperson, ARBA Commercial Department Committee


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

She is kept outdoors year-round in a hutch, that has good protection from sun/cold. I give her free-choice rabbit food & pick clovers/grass for her a couple of times a day... and give her hay during the winter. She has never been bred and won't be, but she's not spayed. I never really thought of spaying her before!


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, if your goal is to get this rabbit to live as long as possible, you should think about spaying...I've heard there's a high incidence of uterine cancer in older does.

My sister has a Dutch (retired show/brood animal) that's about 5 years old now.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Pat Lamar said:


> As dixonsrabbitry stated, it depends on what they are used for. By this, we mean that not only will environment play a factor, but proper management, nutrition and whether or not the rabbit is used for breeding. Intensive breeding will shorten the life span.


Off topic, Pat, if intensive breeding shortens the doe's lifespan, wouldn't it be more economical in a commercial rabbitry to use a less-intensive breedback schedule? Yeah, the doe wouldn't produce as many fryers annually, she has a longer producing lifespan, that might make up for that...there's also the expense of raising replacement does.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> Off topic, Pat, if intensive breeding shortens the doe's lifespan, wouldn't it be more economical in a commercial rabbitry to use a less-intensive breedback schedule?


But, will a less intensive breedback schedule produce more (total)kits?
I'm not sure that it does. The data that I have seen doesn't
indicate that a longer lived doe is any more productive in weaning kits 
than a doe who is rebred at 14 to 28 days. Commercial breeders
are concerned with productivity.

As with most livestock, culling criteria is subjective. I know a breeder
on a 42 day rebreed program who culls does by the time they
are 18 months old. I have does in my barn who are bred more
frequently and are still producing well past 3 years of age.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm in agreement with Linda. Ideally, with intensive breedback schedules, the does should be culled by 18 months of age in order to keep the herd at optimum operating performance, but I sure don't know of many who actually do that. I know of a large commercial producer who has an old 5-year-old doe who is still producing and with no end in sight! Why fix what ain't broke??? Most will cull when the litter size begins dropping off, since it is usually representative of nearing the end of the doe's productivity. Does are given only a certain number of eggs, and it will vary from doe to doe.

Don't forget... the profit margin on raising rabbits solely for the rabbit meat industry is rather slim, so the producer needs to keep those does producing at a level that will keep that money coming in to pay for the feed and other expenses. If a producer is unable to maintain more does, then, they will often use a more intensive breedback schedule to make up for the lack of space/does. The price of feed and utilities vary across the nation, so what works for one may not work for all. It may cost you less to maintain more does than what the other person can support.

Pat Lamar


----------

